# Self cleaning commode recomendments



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a customer wanting a really good cleaning commode. I typically sell the Toto Drakes or Am. Std units but moving extra cautious with this one as she is used to her old 3.5 and has a high dollar (according to her)jacuzzi 1.5 they are not happy with because it does not "self clean good". I told her the 1.5's simply don't have as much to work with to self clean but focus more on fast dumping and the siphon. She wants one to whirl whirl whirl LOL. Any suggestions? 
This reminds me of the guy who wanted me to guarantee his hand wouldn't get wet when wiping his butt.:blink:,,,,,,,,,:laughing::laughing:
I've heard of using a nonabrasive car wax to make "it" not tend to stick so much. 
Any thoughts would be appreciated. Th***,, Jerry


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I know a plumb"r that uses pam if it does work idk never tried it


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Since when is thanx a cuss word?

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, who knows why it bleeped t-h-x-x-x. The three x's maybe?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like they need a good toilet brush.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Or a better diet.


----------

